# In Oceanside for a week



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking for ride suggestions of the 50 miles and under sort. I'm staying in Oceanside next to the harbor. Is Carlsbad Blvd a safe biking road?


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I live in Carlsbad and I know this area well as I ride 150 miles per week on this road. 

You are very lucky to be staying where you are. Get on Carlsbad Blvd and ride south as far as you want or can ride. Eventually the road becomes Pacific Coast Highway. Both sides of the road have wide bike lanes and there are essentially no driveways and turn-offs to be concerned with cross traffic. This road is very well traveled by hundreds and hundreds of bikers on the weekends and lots of commuters (like me) during the week.

I recommend heading south, you will ride thru Carlsbad, then Leucadia, Encinitas, Cardiff, Solano Beach, Del Mar, then the big Torrey Pines grade. Ride thru the Torrey Pines area then down the grade in to La Jolla. Have coffee or lunch and then turnaround and head back. You will have beautiful coastal views the whole way. On a Saturday morning you will see $1M worth of bikes before noon. Each of the towns above are small beach towns with great burrito shacks and loads of nice beaches with good coastal viewing spots along the way.

There are several bike shops along the way and they can give you more information. 

If you are here for a while you can head north and ride thru Camp Pendleton (have your drivers license handy) and then ride up to Orange County and stop at Laguna Beach. You could also take the train to downtown San Diego and ride north from there back to Oceanside.

This week is to be sunny every day and mid 70's. Enjoy!!


----------



## Joe.90 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, Im from the UK and am coming over to stay in Oceanside for the winter (nov-feb) I will be bringing my bike of course and am glad to read that there is so much opportunity for cycling out there. 

I will def be trying the routes you mentioned above... as I'm staying a while, any others you would recommend?...many thanks for all the info


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I rode down to Leucadia today and back up. Altogether about a 26 mile loop. The road in that town is pretty hammered! Tomorrow we'll be in Legoland all day. I'll head out again Tuesay for another ride. You mentioned riding in Camp Pendelton. I'm a stone's throw. From the south entry gate. Can I pedal up, show them my DL, and ride freely or is it more complicated than that? I can tell that a summer in Arizona has wrecked my kids. My daughter is complaining about how cold it is!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

there is a bike path near the San Luis Rey River that takes you east (San Luis Rey River Trail). You get more climbing in (heck you can do Mt Palomar) but there is great riding in Bonsall and Valley Center


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Now and then we will "miss a turn" and venture off but technically I think cyclists need to stay on the roads that parallel the freeway in Camp Pendleton. Like you said, take your license and go to the main gate. You will make a couple of left turns to stay parralel to the freeway as you head north and will eventually exit the base about half way to San Clemente. Turn right off Las Pulgas on the frontage road before you reach the freeway and continue north. You will eventually pass under the freeway ane end up on the west side. The only other tricky part is you have to go through a break in the fence and stay on the west side of the freeway before you get to Basilone. Just look for the signs as you approach Basilone. Fun ride!


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Offered as supplemental information, a similar inquiry from about a month ago:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/southern-california/oceanside-weekend-260950.html


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

If you want to avoid the ride thru Camp Pendleton (which can be boring), here's another option. 

Throw your bike in your car and drive north about 10 miles to Las Pulgas Road exit, and turn right. Park in parking lot 100 yards to east of freeway. Mount your bike and head north on the trail that starts out of the parking lot (look for opening in the fence). You can ride this trail, then ride thru campground then ride to San Clemente. Once to San Clemente you can ride on the road all the way north to Long Beach! Beautiful ride, rode it yesterday 65 miles to Long Beach from the lot.


----------

